# Solved: CANON MP 560 Does not make full copy



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

I have Vista Home Premium and my Canon MP560 does not give me the full copy when I print it out. I have turned the page on the scanner each way and still get the same results. It does not copy the bottom of the page or the right hand side of the page. I can scan the page and it will scan the entire page. I am totally confused. Please, please help.

Gram


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe you do it the wrong way and this printer has an Auto Scan Mode (maybe OFF or not used by you) and most probably a zoom function. Fit-to-page function, Print Preview function, etc.
Also check maximum sizes for scanning and borderless printing and maximum paper sizes. 
RTMF = Read The Manual First, but users never do, they think they are smart enough to do it without and then it doesn't work ... and then they write a post in a forum.
Believe me, this printer can do the job. 


> For the scanner in you, the Auto Scan Mode automatically recognizes the type of original you are scanning and saves it with the appropriate settings.
> For network users, Auto Scan Mode is only available when scanning at a computer using MP Navigator EX software and selecting the 1-click feature then "save to PC".


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu.../photo_all_in_one_inkjet_printers/pixma_mp560


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

ErikAlbert, I did read the manual. I printed out the instructions so I can follow them to the letter. Don't assume..... The scanner shows 100% copy, I click OK, copy and it does not print out 100%.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

I did state in original text: I can scan the page and it will scan the entire page. I do not wish to scan I want to COPY.......


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

I understood you from the beginning. I have a CANON PIXMA MP150, which is also an all-in-one printer and an older version of your printer.

I scanned an A4-document and printed it on an A4-blank sheet (= copy) without problems.
First, I scanned the A4-document.
Then I stored it in a map under the name IMG.JPG
Then I did a right-click on IMG.JPG and clicked on "Print"
This opens the Printing Wizard.
I clicked on "Next"
I clicked on "Printing Preferences"
I choosed the right options and I *printed without margins*, which is logical
Then I printed the document.

You have to read the screen after clicking "Printing Preferences", which has many options. Read the options one-by-one for each tag.
IMO you must have made a mistake in the Printing Wizard, choosing the wrong options.
Your scanning was good, your printing was bad.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhh ErikAlbert. Again, I have no problem scanning and printing out the scanned document without any problem. I *do not* wish to scan, save and print out. I want to C O P Y and print out.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

I can copy with my MP150, but this copy method has limitations and the main limitation is
that I can only copy *documents with text.*, not documents with text and pictures, that's why I never use this copy method. I always scan first and then print it one or more times.

The problem is, I don't have your MP560 and I can't find a decent manual either.
The logic would be that the copy function would use the standard settings of your printer.
If these standard settings aren't correct or you can't change them, then you have a problem.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah ha. Now you got it. I was attempting to copy a text document. No pictures. I place the document on the scanner, the scanner shows 100% copy, I click OK, copy and it does not print out 100%. I am not aware of how to make changes from my pc to the printer. The manual could be more explicit. But that's the way it goes. Or shall I say doesn't copy........


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

As test I used the copy function of MP150 and the copy was good except for the colors and the entire copied A4-document was printed on a blank A4-sheet of paper. So it should work. I can go upto 9 copies.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

1amdnarg said:


> Ah ha. Now you got it. I was attempting to copy a text document. No pictures. I place the document on the scanner, the scanner shows 100% copy, I click OK, copy and it does not print out 100%. I am not aware of how to make changes from my pc to the printer. The manual could be more explicit. But that's the way it goes. Or shall I say doesn't copy........


There are two methods to copy a document :
1. Turn the printer on, put the document in the printer and press the copy button on the printer. I didn't test it, but I don't think you need your computer ON to make a copy this way.

2. Turn the printer on, put the document in the printer, scan the document first, store it on harddisk and then print it. With this method you need your computer ON, because you need the printer software.

You were talking about method-1 and I was talking about method-2, no wonder we didn't understand eachother. I prefer method-2 because it's better with more possibilities.
The printer is very good for me, except the expensive ink cartridges, they cost me a fortune.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe you can try this :

1. Click on Start ---> Control Panel ---> Printers (and Faxes)
2. Right-click on "Canon MP560 ..."
3. Click on Properties and there you can change the printer settings.

Hopefully this will change the standard printer settings and will the scan button of the printer listen to these settings, otherwise you have to use method-2, like I do.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for your input. I did not find anyplace in Control panel to change the settings, it won't allow me to. So much for that. I will just have to scan, save and print for the time being. don't like having to do the extra step of saving. Actually 2 extra steps because then I have to delete the saved document. I will mark this post solved even though it actually isn't. I like the printer because I can also print double sided. Saves paper. I get my cartridges at Staples. I return the old ones and get a credit for each cartridge I return. They then send me a coupon for the returned cartridges. I save money that way. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

The below question is not from 1amdnarg, not my post. Your response is to the wrong question. As for my 
Cannon MP 560 not making a full copy, my nephew corrected the problem for me by changing the paper size. Unfortunately Cannon puts in the paper sizes of the foreign countries and not the USA.

Thanks for the help you have given me in the past.

Gram 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This thread is located at:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=960883&goto=newpost

Guys,

I have a MP560 which I just bought. Everything works well except when I want to print, and press on "printing preferences" or "printing options", it gives me that in a foreign language. Otherwise everything is in English.

I was told by Best Buy to delete the drivers and download it from the Canon website. When I did that and tried to install the new drivers, everything came in "Hebrew" or "Arabic". So I stopped it and waiting for anybody to help!


----------



## 1amdnarg (Jun 20, 2006)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=960883&goto=newpost

Please do not send me responses to this question. My question has been resolved.

1amdnarg


----------



## mgsamman (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry. just learnt how to start a new thread. Bear with me, I'm new to this. Thanks


----------



## WinoMan (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for your posts. I thought I was going nuts. I kept trying to copy documents and they kept getting cropped at the margins. It like a preset border. I finally settled with changing the Magnification from 100% to "Fit-to-page." It still trims a bit off the right, but a tolerable amount, for now.


----------

